# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Avantage Club : Recevez un livre gratuitement

## anitshka

::salut::  les gens!
rappel des faits:  annonce sur la page d'accueil de dvp.com:
*05/07   Avantage Club : Recevez un livre gratuitement - Le Carnet du manager efficace (ditions Dunod)* 

il y avait bien un lien... mais je n'ai pas compris comment on fait pour recevoir le book ?  ::oops::  

Quelqu'un voit comment me renseigner?
Est ce que je fais vraiment parti du club?
 ::merci::  d'avance!

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est ce lien : 
http://www.dunod.com/pages/abonnement/newsletter.asp?nl=C&OP=2009

Sur cette page, tu donne tes coordonnes email, puis tu tombe sur une Deuxime page ou tu donne tes coordonnes postales pour recevoir le livre offert.

Tu n' rien d'autre de spcial  faire,  part remplir le formulaire, ce lien est spcifique  www.developpez.com et donc atteste que tu est membre du club www.developpez.com

De nombreux membres de la rdaction se sont dj inscrit, et ils tmoignent qu'il n'y  pas de spams,  part que vous recevez la newsletter mensuelle sur les livres informatique DUNOD, mais que ca c'est plutot utile de toute faon.  ::ccool:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## anitshka

impeccable  :;):  ca marche  ::D:  
 ::merci::

----------


## Xo

Livret bien reu, merci  :;):

----------


## nebule

Moi je l'avais aussi fait mais toujours rien reu  ::!:: 
D'autre ont-ils reus quelque chose  ::?: :

----------


## annedjomo

Moi aussi je l'ai fait mais j'ai encore rien reu.

  ciao

----------


## Marc Lussac

Globalement les membres de la rdaction l'ont recu... mais c'est trs rcent, apparement ils viennent de faire les envois.

Vous allez le recevoir peut etre d'ici peu

----------


## nebule

Reu hier  :;):  Il suffisait d'en parler  ::):

----------


## jmmolina

> Reu hier  Il suffisait d'en parler


De mme reu cette semaine. Un petit carnet de 40 pages sans prtention qui prsente quelques domaines spcifiques au management en 10 fiches pratiques : recrutement, ngociation, organisation de ses ides... Bien entendu le carnet n'est qu'un prtexte pour promouvoir les livres de l'diteur mais la qualit de ceux-ci n'est plus  prouver.

Que du bonheur en carnet, merci au club  ::): .

----------


## Swog

Bonjour...

J'ai fais la procdure d'inscription  la news en entier, mais j'ai rien trouv pour le livret, et il n'est nul part demander les coordonnes postales (uniquement nom/prnom)... je suis miro  :8O:  ?

----------


## jmmolina

> J'ai fais la procdure d'inscription  la news en entier, mais j'ai rien trouv pour le livret, et il n'est nul part demander les coordonnes postales (uniquement nom/prnom)... je suis miro  ?


Dsol mais  mon avis cette offre n'tait que temporaire. Tu peux essayer de contacter l'diteur pour le recevoir... Je ne vois pas trop pourquoi il refuserait.

----------


## Swog

OK, merci, comme le dernier message datait de vendredi, je me suis que a devait tre toujours d'actu ^^ Merci pour l'info  :;):  

(et hop, un petit rsolu, ah bah mrd... C pas moi le proprio du post XD les habitudes sont tenaces mdr)

*[edit]arf, le premier message datait du 6juillet... donc effectivement lol[/edit]*

----------

